# How to paint plastic sheets so it looks like wood panels



## roadkill_be (Jun 14, 2012)

Last year I made a corridor with some haunted portraits.

IMG_20151003_191503_zpstipufsqb.jpg Photo by Noben | Photobucket

I want to do this again but I would like to give a more haunted mansion feeling. 
I would like to paint the bottom part of the plastic cheet to look like wood panels but have no idea how to do this.

Any ideas or tips?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Sounds like you are trying to make a product that is called Scene Setters.
Rolls of plastic with printed images to put on walls that come in various styles.

http://www.partycity.com/category/h...party+supplies/haunted+house/scene+setters.do

here is link to Party City for the gothic mansion style.
The plastic sheet material is a bit thin but I have used it over and over with a bit of care. Or you could mount it onto something stiffer (heavy plastic sheet, plastic tarp ect)

There are a number of add-on images you can get to mount onto the wall sheets.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Just noticed your in Belgium, not sure if or where this maybe available to you.
Hope it helps anyway.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Try Ebay for the scene setters (which I think would be perfect for what you want and the cheapest option). I can buy them easily in Australia so I'm betting they'll be available world wide.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Amazon might be another option.

https://www.amazon.com/ROOM-ROLLS-G...qid=1473215071&sr=8-22&keywords=scene+setters


----------

